# Am I running on one cylinder?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Replace the sparkplugs
Disconnect old fuel line and tank
Drain fuel system on outboard
Obtain another tank and fuel line
Fill with fresh 2 stroke mix
Hook up the new fuel line and tank
Prime the system, see if she'll run...


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just an update. It was the flywheel. Some magnets fell off and that was the cause of the problem. I was able to locate a used flywheen for just over 100...new they are 350 or so. Question...do the magnet replacement kits work? Im curious if gluing a magnet onto an object that is spinning so fast is wise.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I won't go into how "wise" it was to glue the magnets into the flywheel, but checking them frequently and re-gluing them became an important part of engine care. I don't know why you had to buy a new flywheel, but I have re-glued the magnets in a lot of OMC engines. You can buy the kits from an OMC dealer or you can use a "wet patching epoxy" product. That is what OMC sells you as part of the kit.

On my 225 Evinrude I used high temp epoxy from Raka. That engine is now almost 20 years old and still in service.

The magnets should be checked every year or so. With the engine cold and the key removed you reach up under the flywheel edge and try to move the magnets. If any of them move, then pull the flywheel and re-glue.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

